
Ask HN: I'm having a boring summer. What should I do? - kollegekid
I&#x27;m a college student and because of health reasons last semester, I wasn&#x27;t able to get an internship.<p>I&#x27;m taking two online classes (calc 3 and physics 1) and I find them in credibly boring.<p>What fun&#x2F; intectually stimulating things should I do?<p>Please help.
======
ecares
Try doing something you never did before, that would really challenge you and
that would upgrade your life.

Never been a sport person? -> start practicing one very days Never been a
music person? -> learn to play the guitar Never been a social person? -> find
a bartender job

and that's just examples

------
cpach
Maybe meet some new people? I don’t know about your locale, but in larger
cities there are usually lots of interesting groups on meetup.com. Could be
painting, photography, learning a new programming language or just
socialising.

Or maybe find a Toastmasters club in your area?
[https://www.toastmasters.org/](https://www.toastmasters.org/)

~~~
kollegekid
I'm in a fairly untechy large city.

For me the problem that I've had is that because I'm 19 I tend to be unable to
go to the 21+ events.

~~~
cpach
If you’d like to chat, feel free to send me an e-mail. My contact info is in
my profile.

------
smt88
Why do you think internet strangers know what activities you find fun?

Try taking classes outside your comfort zone, since you're already a student.
College is the only time you get to selfishly, voraciously learn about niche
fields of knowledge.

------
patio11
Build something, or write something, or paint something, or...

------
onion2k
Be less boring.

